# Buying US & Import to Canada



## RVnewbiecanuck (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm interested in hearing from any Canadians that have bought RV's in the US.  I've seen good deals at RVWholesalers in Ohio.  I checked out Canada Customs website and it doesn't look too difficult to bring back to Canada.  Appreciate your input.


----------



## hertig (Apr 25, 2006)

Buying US & Import to Canada

Keep in mind to check out what taxes (sales most likely) and fees (registration) you pay when you buy it, and what fees (import duties) you need to get it into Canada.  Also, can you get warranty service locally?  

No matter where you get it, keep an eye on what it will cost you to have it (usage/property taxes, registration, storage, insurance, maintenance, etc).


----------



## lars (Apr 27, 2006)

Buying US & Import to Canada

There are very few issues involved in buying a RV in the US and returning to Canada with it. Your first stop is Canada customs before you buy. You can go on line and they have all the info and forms you need. Only a couple of things you must be sure of and that the new machine complies with Canada regulations, for example Marker or driving lights. That is just one example but Can customs will help you along with any other applicable conditions depending on the make you purchase. When returing you have to get the import info to them 72 hours prior to showing up at the border or you may have a wait for that time period. When returning with the newly purchased unit you will only have taxes to pay, GST and maybe PST depending on which province you reside, No duty as we have "free trade". Any taxes paid to the State you purchased from can be claimed back. Ensure you have the required documents prior to leaving that state. AND most important ensure that you have an "insurance rider or binder" so that there is coverage for you to drive the unit back. Also some dealers will actually deliver you the unit which believe it or not sometimes can save you money. A little work but I can assure you a great deal of savings compared to what you might have to pay back here in Canada. Check EBAY.ca under RVs and you will see all sorts of US dealers with terrific deals and delivery policies.


----------

